# كل اللهجات: الاستغماية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
لعبة الاستغماية من أشهر ألعاب الأطفال
ماذا تسمى عندكم؟
وماذا يقول الطفل وهو ينتظر، وماذا يقول الطفل المختبئ ليفيد استعداده؟
شكرا​


----------



## Arabic Guru

الغميّضة وبعضهم يلفظها الغميظة
الطفل الأول يبدأ بالعد والأخرون يهربون ومن ثم يختبئون​


----------



## barkoosh

Arabic Guru said:


> الغميّضة وبعضهم يلفظها الغميظة
> الطفل الأول يبدأ بالعد والأخرون يهربون ومن ثم يختبئون​


أيضاً في لبنان لكنها لا تُلفظ إلا "غمّيضة".


----------



## إسكندراني

عجبني أقربائي الصغار أنهم يقولون كالآتي
المنتظر:خلاويص؟
المختبئ:لسّا
حتى يكف المختبئ عن الرد ويبدأ البحث


----------



## FreeDom Fighter

السلام عليكم!

اعتدنا أن نسميها في سورية "*الطُمّيمة*"؛
 حيث يبدأ المنتظر بالعد حتى رقم محدد و من ثم يسأل "*فَتَّح؟*" فيجيبه الآخرون بـ "*فَتّح*" كتعبير عن جاهزيتهم أو بـ "*لسّا*" كتعبير عن وجود أحد لم يختبئ بعد.


----------



## Schem

في السعودية نسميها «مْغَبى» وأيضًا يسميها البعض واحد طش


----------



## إسكندراني

Schem said:


> في السعودية نسميها «مْغَبى» وأيضًا يسميها البعض واحد طش


واحد طش لها معنى غير هذا؟ تبدو منتشرة كعنوان للأعمال التمثيلية والغنائية


----------



## Lark-lover

Schem said:


> في السعودية نسميها «مْغَبى» وأيضًا يسميها البعض واحد طش


وتسمى أيضاَ "الغميمة" في أماكن أخرى


----------



## A doctor

نسمّيها في السعودية ' واحد طش ' حيث يبدأ الشخص بالعد من واحد الى عشرة مع اضافة كلمة ' طش ' بعد الرقم 

مثل .. واحد طش .. اثنين طش وهكذا

واذا الشخص قام بكشف احدهم يقول له طش

وبعضهم حين يلقى الفرصة للفوز ، يقول ( مَدِّيت ) هكذا نلعبها


----------



## إسكندراني

amro hakami said:


> نسمّيها في السعودية ' واحد طش ' حيث يبدأ الشخص بالعد من واحد الى عشرة مع اضافة كلمة ' طش ' بعد الرقم
> 
> مثل .. واحد طش .. اثنين طش وهكذا
> 
> واذا الشخص قام بكشف احدهم يقول له طش
> 
> وبعضهم حين يلقى الفرصة للفوز ، يقول ( مَدِّيت ) هكذا نلعبها


شكرا


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نسميها طمّاية أو غمّيضة
والولد المنتظر يعد ثم يقول خالص أو فتّح
والآخرون يجيبونه بنفس الكلمة أو لسّا.


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> واحد طش لها معنى غير هذا؟ تبدو منتشرة كعنوان للأعمال التمثيلية والغنائية



أظنك ملخبط بين واحد طش ومسلسل طاش ما طاش لكن في الواقع ما بينهم علاقة.



Lark-lover said:


> وتسمى أيضاَ "الغميمة" في أماكن أخرى



فعلاً في لهجتنا كنا نسميها غمّيمة.​


----------



## إسكندراني

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أظنك ملخبط بين واحد طش ومسلسل طاش ما طاش لكن في الواقع ما بينهم علاقة.


لا ليس هذا الخلط فقط أجريت بحثا عبر محرك جوجل ورأيت نتائج من هذا القبيل


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب كانت تسمى غميضة أو غميض ولكنها اليوم تسمى كاش كاش بسبب تأثير اللغة الفرنسية


----------



## القرطاجني

اسمها أيضا في تونس الغميضة 
وكل يوم اتفاجأ بتشابه الفاظ اللهجة التونسية واللهجة المغربية رغم أن البلدين لم يتوحدا منذ 8 قرون، علما وأن في هاته الفترة انزادت لغات واندثرت أخرى.


----------



## AbuAla7arith

لحق مليحق، أو شرطي حرامي، أو عد العشرة.


----------

